# Club under 3hrs from Cobb county



## womsterr (Jun 11, 2010)

Experienced Hunter with 1 boy 12 yo looking for nice club within 3 hrs. Please at least 60 acres per member..thanks..


----------



## DBHunter (Jun 11, 2010)

*Meriwether Club*

We're about 1.5 hours from you.  Check out http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=535902


----------



## Lost Creek (Jun 12, 2010)

We are Dickson Plantation Hunting Club http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=450288                   Great family Club   : Thanks Big Mike


----------



## raymrt (Jun 13, 2010)

We're looking for two members.  Club located  between Washington and Crawfordville.  East through Athens and Lexington. We have three properties; 100, 167, and 198 acres, all close together.  VERY FAMILY ORIENTED with women and kids in camp most of the time.  15 members max but seldom more that 7 or 8 in camp at one time.  We have a well with water and electricity to your camper or campsite.  Deer, turkey, and hogs.  Not many rules but the ones we have are enforced.  $535.00...call Ray for more information 6787943331


----------



## jfrazier (Jun 15, 2010)

We have a club in North Greene County Off Hwy 77 NO DRINKING Allowed we have 500a dues are 500 for the first year kids hunt for free with your paid dues.

if you would like to see the property please give me a call 770-318-4968 Thanks jerry


----------



## msussmann (Jun 23, 2010)

we need more members 1000 acres 21 members max(if we get them??? everyone is not able to afford hunting due to loosing jobs) $600 Talbot Co  about 20 miles east of columbus,    I live in Mableton and it is 2 hours  call me Mark 770 941 8196


----------



## Dan Hazazer (Jun 28, 2010)

We have a great club in Wilkes County, 615 acres, with foodplots and stands (at least 6 are two person stands) $800 per year and children/grandchildren are free.  Kevin got his first deer year before last and got 3 lastyear(he is now 15). We have a nice camping area with electricity, a clean outhouse, covered kitchen area with Electric Refrig, gas cooktop, and olf freezer for game. Also a clean pond for swimming.We have 6 members and would like 3 or 4 more for a max of 10, For additional info call me at 1-828-421-1616 Thanks Dan


----------



## great outdoors (Jun 29, 2010)

I have 3 memberships available on 1700 ac trophy club with childs section. Three membership levels to choose from. we are in Polk, Floyd Co.For more info email or call Keith @ 770-823-3003


----------



## Buck Hunter (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a new 478 acre lease in Warren County. Plenty of deer and turkey.This land borders ogechee river road . There are several streams, a swamp and a mixture of pines, hardwoods and oaks. We have a camp site that has been approved for power so we are working on getting power to the campsite. I also provide a free tracking service for all club members using my 8 year old beagle with a great track record . We need 5 more members. Membership is $650.00
Call or e-mail Wayne at 770-315-6895 or wayne.lively@hotmail.com.


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 10, 2010)

we have 1629acres about 80acres per member in emanuel county 875.00 per yr hunting and fishing on the ogeechee river call jason@478-494-2275


----------



## Weehadkee (Aug 21, 2010)

We have 700 acres limited to 12 members (60 acres per member) in NW Troup county - about 1.5 hrs from Cobb county... check out our post

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?...97#post5236697

Call Andy 404-966-4861 to see


----------



## jmartin88 (Aug 21, 2010)

we need members for 1629 acre tract in emanuel county on the ogeechee river my 7,9,14 yr olds love this club so im sure your son and you would fit rite in membership is 875.00 for deer ,hogs ,turkey,small game and fishing we have a boat landing at river also camp sites this a great easy going club no drama we just relax and enjoy please call JASON@ 478-494-2275


----------



## maximusmagee (Aug 25, 2010)

We have a family oriented Hunting Club in Taliaferro County near Crawfordville with deer and turkey. Approximately 1000 acres. Camp sites, cook house, food plots, lots of hardwoods. No drugs or alcohol. Children/Grandchildren allowed. $650/TBD
Call Craig – 770-428-3214 or Joe 770-881-5288 or Bob 770-436-4391 - email craigmagee@bellsouth.net


----------



## msussmann (Sep 7, 2010)

*hunting club*

we have openings about 2 hrs from Mableton, 1000 acres, $700, 20 miles east of Columbus, Talbot Co, family type club, primative camping, Call me 770 941 8196 Mark


----------



## hamrick1024 (Sep 7, 2010)

Check out my post for 3000 ac. QDM in Wilkes co.


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Sep 7, 2010)

*50 acre tract in emanuel*

i have a 50 acre tract with camper hook up in emanuel call 478-494-3240 thanks


----------



## timber ghost (Sep 7, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

********** CALLING ALL HUNTERS **********

SMOKE HILL ROD & GUN CLUB

Is currently looking for (full & partial) members 


We currently have 640 acres of Richmond & Burke County Hunting Land. AND ARE NEGOTIATING ANOTHER 500 ACRES

There are 2 seperate tracts, The larger of the 2 tracts is 400 acres of Burke County farm land.
This tract has fields, hard wood draws, pond and branch.

The smaller 240 acre. tract is located on the Richmond County side of the line less than 5 minutes away. 
This tract is a mix of hard wood bottoms and funnels with planted & free ranging pines as well as swamp bottoms, also a creek runs through it.

And the last 500 acre tract being negotiated is located within a 4 to 5 mile area of the other 2 properties.
It is a wood lot with several natural clearings throughout, creeks, wet weather and yr. round ponds.
power lines.


TYPES OF MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE:


FULL MEMBERSHIP = $750. YR. Includes "ALL" hunting, fishing, camping and year round property access.

RABBIT ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR. Includes seasonal access to hunt rabbits or run rabbit dogs
members will have the privilege of running and training their dogs 
on the property at anytime starting from the 3rd week in Dec. up until Sept. 1st (with the exception of turkey season)

TURKEY ONLY MEMBERSHIP = $375. YR.

(PICS. in the clubs looking for members section under Burke/Richmond County club) 


If interested call...cell#(770) 710-2295... If no answer, please leave a voice message with your name and number 

and I will return your call ASAP.


----------

